# No CV Boot



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi All,

I have a 1990 maxima with 123,000 miles. I recently took it to firestone to have to tires rotated. They informed me that I had no CV boots and that to axels need to be replaced. They would do it for $400 to $500.

I was wondering if this is a major job? I have stopped driving the car for now and plan to use duck tape and grease for make some quick and dirty CV boots.

I saw that trick on Matt's site.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.

old90


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Duct tape lasts about 10 miles. Maybe 20 miles.

Remanufactured axles from the local auto parts store are $60ish each, if memory serves. Labor involves disconnecting the front hubs from the axles and the axles from the transmission, which requires draining the transmission of fluid...

And you should get the front end realigned after you do this.

If you're not mechanically inclined and $400 include parts, that's not too bad.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The duct tape job on my site was more of a joke than anything. it lasted about 2 blocks. :crazy: I was bored that day and saw it, so I thought I'd tape it up and see what would happen.


$400 is highway robbery for this.

the left side axle is a 15 min job, and the right side is maybe a 30 min job.
you're looking at an hour at most for both axles, and they run $60 from most parts stores.

you should also replace both seals on the transmission, and they're around $10-15 each.
new transmission fluid wouldn't hurt either and there's about $20-30 in fluids.

that puts parts at ~$160 and 1 hour of labor (typically about $85). So if you pay more than $250-300 for the job, you're getting taken.


----------



## old90 (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I might try it. I will give myself some time to read the procedure and investigate it be for I dive in. Matt you are so gifted with the maxima, I thought that duct trick was neat and real. Too bad I can use it. 

I will post if I am successful.

old90


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

don't waste your time.. if the boot is already gone, then the axle is already past trying to save. it's got too much contamination.

just buy a remanufactured axle for $60 at a parts store. saves time and effort and you don't have to hassle with the duct tape boot.. just keep driving and take the dead axle in for a core.

for cleanup, engine degreaser and a plastic brush work great..


----------

